# Why Are We Waiting For An Answer?



## Nethercore (5 Jan 2012)

Hi there, sorry if this is posted somewhere else as a general question.

I am trying to plan my life around my boyfriends transfer to Ontario in the coming five months.  He can't seem to get an answer of whether or not he will be in Borden doing QL3 AND QL5 or just QL3.  He doesn't know where he's going to be posted yet either...he's been trying to get some information on that but no body knows anything....is that the way things work or??  (I'm kind of new to this whole military girl friend world).

If anyone could tell me why the military can't give him an answer right now of where he is posted, and how we can go about getting an answer if there is a way, that would be so awesome!  

Thanks so much and Happy New Year to all!

N.  :snowman:


----------



## dapaterson (5 Jan 2012)

Unfortunately, no one here can give an answer.  Depending on his trade, depending on vacancies in his trade, and many othe rconsiderations, there's no way of knowing what he'll be doing.

Borden is a training base - he'll do his training there, but they won't start thinking about where he'll og after his 3s or his 5s until they are confident he will pass.  

The most difficult and most important skil to learn inthe military is to hurry up - and wiat...


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2012)

He won't know where he will be posted to until much later into his training. May not even be until the end.


----------



## Nethercore (5 Jan 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, no one here can give an answer.  Depending on his trade, depending on vacancies in his trade, and many othe rconsiderations, there's no way of knowing what he'll be doing.
> 
> Borden is a training base - he'll do his training there, but they won't start thinking about where he'll og after his 3s or his 5s until they are confident he will pass.
> 
> The most difficult and most important skil to learn inthe military is to hurry up - and wiat...



I figured as much, just wanted to be sure.  I like your last line there, made me laugh out loud.  Thanks!  ;D


----------



## Nethercore (5 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He won't know where he will be posted to until much later into his training. May not even be until the end.



That makes sense I guess but his GPA in the military course he's taking is 4.0 at the moment so I am hoping that this won't be a factor for too long, even if it is he has nothing to worry about.  Thanks for the reply!  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2012)

Nethercore said:
			
		

> That makes sense I guess but his GPA in the military course he's taking is 4.0 at the moment



Makes no difference whatsoever.


----------



## Hurricane (5 Jan 2012)

Nethercore said:
			
		

> That makes sense I guess but his GPA in the military course he's taking is 4.0 at the moment so I am hoping that this won't be a factor for too long, even if it is he has nothing to worry about.  Thanks for the reply!  ;D



Odds are whichever course he is on will all select posting preferences at a specific time. Then it's in the hands of the Career Manager.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Jan 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The most difficult and most important skil to learn inthe military is to hurry up - and wiat...


That, and typing.


----------



## Nethercore (6 Jan 2012)

Dig. Dig. Dig.


----------



## Nethercore (6 Jan 2012)

I think he knows roughly what's going to happen now.  He thinks that he will be doing QL3's over the summer and posted by September.  He doesn't think he's doing QL5's right after QL3's...but he did say that he might be waiting on something called PAT Platoon or something....trying to remember what acronym he used that time.  (so much to remember, phew!).  And if that happened he wouldn't know when his QL3's started...but he thinks that he will know anyway, probably about a month before he leaves.  That'd be great to know but at the same time it won't affect my life right at that moment so we're just patiently waiting.

What does a soldier do on PAT Platoon?  I keep hearing jokes about painting rocks from other people...  Not sure if I'm supposed to be saying that on this forum.

Oh and I have questions about moving.  Do I post that in this thread or make another one?


----------



## Hurricane (6 Jan 2012)

Has he even finished his basic training yet? If not I wouldnt be worrying about these things. If he goes to PRETC to await course, he could wait weeks or months. Nobody knows.


----------



## Nethercore (6 Jan 2012)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> Has he even finished his basic training yet? If not I wouldnt be worrying about these things. If he goes to PRETC to await course, he could wait weeks or months. Nobody knows.



He's been in the military for 16 years.     I'm not worried about it any more.


----------

